# Intellectual Rappers?



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 31, 2010)

Okay, so ever since about 1998 I have been off of rap & hip-hop as a whole. I can't stand the genre anymore, it's either about sex, drugs, booze, or just repeating the same chorus over and over again. When Dre said "Gimme 2 more platinum Plaques, fuck rap, you can have it back" that was pretty much the time it started turning to shit, but that's a different discussion altogether.

I have listened to this rapper called Del Da Funkee Homosapien, and his group Deltron 3030. Shit blew my fucking mind. I want more, I NEED more. We havn't had any real intellectual rappers since 2-pac. Is there ANYTHING out there similar to Del/Deltron or intellectual rap, and before you say it, I know what Nerdcore is, it's a totally different genre. 

Help a guy out!


----------



## h0ser81 (Nov 1, 2010)

Check out Binary Star, Murs, and MF Doom. Deltron also put my faith back in hip hop. I generally can't stand any rap past the early 90s but this nerdy white guy loves me some MF Doom.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 1, 2010)

Rap isn't my thing since the only rappers I like are 2-pac and Eminem. I listened to the guy you just said and his rapping is quite different, but in a good way, not really my taste, but it's good.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 1, 2010)

Nujabes. Some rap, a lot of beats and instrumental. soooo good. Looking back over your post, hes not exactly what you described, but its still reallllyyyy good. Also, more specifically, Nujabes - Feather.


----------



## hullo8d (Nov 1, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Nujabes. Some rap, a lot of beats and instrumental. soooo good. Looking back over your post, hes not exactly what you described, but its still reallllyyyy good.



Nujabes's music gets a bit repetetive after a while, so he meh.

If your really looking for intellectual checkout MC Paul Barman, but you better pullout your dictionary or you better have a wide vocabulary.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 1, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Rap isn't my thing since the only rappers I like are 2-pac and Eminem



no wonder rap isn't your thing. maybe try listening to some good rappers?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2010)

Have you ever listened to Tricky?



Considered more Trip-Hop than Hip-Hop but still excellent.  One of my favourite rappers.

edit : I'll throw in Flobots and Bliss and Eso in there as well.



Flobots - Stand Up is one of my favourite rap tracks.  The rest of their stuff is of the same quality.

Can't find a version of Stand Up that'll actually play as a vid here so you'll have to click through to hear it.  Definitely worth a listen though.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 1, 2010)

I totally dislike rap, but there is this band Fort Minor. With the rapper from Linkin Park...
I'm pretty sure that's not about bitches and hoes and drugs etc.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry, TR. I know you've got a kid....but I don't, so I can still laugh at this.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 1, 2010)

Del featured at the first single from Gorillaz (Clint Eastwood) and Gorillaz colabrated with loads of rappers, with decent lyrics!


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 1, 2010)

Eminems new album Recovery is actually really good compared to his older music. If you follow up on the Illuminati and know about Eminem fighting back, then you'll find the lyrics pretty interesting.


----------



## hullo8d (Nov 2, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> Eminems new album Recovery is actually really good compared to his older music. If you follow up on the Illuminati and know about Eminem fighting back, then you'll find the lyrics pretty interesting.



Eminem hasn't been good since his first cd Infinite.


----------



## hullo8d (Nov 2, 2010)

I know quite a few indie rappers through my short lived hip-hop phase, so if you want more you can message me.


----------



## deathking (Nov 2, 2010)

try esham his albums from closed casket to tongues are very intelectual mostly focusing on religion


----------



## Windaga (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know about Rap, but if you want "intellectual" hip hop music, look into Mos Def, Talib Kweli, and possibly The Roots. 



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxvQKZPb6Wo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT-hYXqTN38


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZQvm58f09w


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srx-Wf5KrzQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WEqr1zDq5s



Also, if you're into the more "hard core" politics, look into Immortal Technique. I can't stand the guy because of some of his more raw songs, but this one isn't bad


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igt-jW4e8ts

(If the videos aren't working, click the links instead.)


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 2, 2010)

+1 for The Roots, Talib Kweli, Mos Def, and MF Doom

May want to check out Pharoahe Monch, and pretty much anything Danger Mouse has collaborated on (DangerDoom, Ghetto Pop Life, The Grey Album...)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I have a great playlist now, but I'm always on the lookout for more!


----------

